# Topless 5 Composers



## Aramis

We already have Top 5 Composers list, it's time for Topless 5 Composers.

Please proceed with nominations.

My nomination is Igor Stravinsky:


----------



## clavichorder

LOL

I've heard of this but have never seen it. Apparently there is one of him in the nude as well? Attractive.


----------



## Ukko

Looks like the elastic is gone in those pants. Maybe the 'in the nude' picture was taken shortly after this one.

If the 'topless composer' category includes hearsay, there is the Beethoven in the bathtub story.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

Unfortunately, we do not have any photo with Gustav Mahler nude. They say he was very athletic, with six-pack abs, etc. Wow!


----------



## Dodecaplex

Did I just hallucinate seeing a naked picture of Hildegard von Bingen?


----------



## violadude

Dodecaplex said:


> Did I just hallucinate seeing a naked picture of Hildegard von Bingen?


yes, you did.


----------



## Kopachris

I saw the thread title and immediately thought, "Oh, Almaviva, you so silly!" Then I saw that Aramis had posted it and realized, "Wait, there aren't many female classical composers; Alma wouldn't be interested in it, anyway."


----------



## Amfibius

What about a bottomless Beethoven?


----------



## Lisztian

^The woman on the far left wants it.


----------



## starthrower

Imagine the cacophony of sounds with all of those female musicians following Ludwig's other baton!


----------



## science

starthrower said:


> Imagine the cacophony of sounds with all of those female musicians following Ludwig's other baton!


You know the females would follow the real baton. It would be the males following the wrong one.


----------

